# overcheck bit vs overcheck bridle



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 10, 2011)

Are there any real differences between an overcheck bit and a overcheck bridle? Please explain


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello...

I'm not sure what you are asking. An overcheck bit is a separate bit that you buckle your check rein to instead of onto the bit your driving lines are also buckled to.

An overcheck bridle is a bridle that is set up as opposed to a sidecheck bridle. The check rein runs over the poll of the horse as opposed to along the sides of the cheekpieces of the bridle.

You can attach a separate check bit to either an overcheck or a side check, it will just operate differently on the horses' heads and mouths.

Please clarify.

Thanks,

Andrea


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 10, 2011)

Just asking if they operate different or not. I have a side check bridle but think the horse can perform better with an overcheck but a bit would be cheaper then buying a overcheck bridle.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 11, 2011)

If you have a sidecheck bridle and want to use a separate check bit with it you have to have extra straps added to your bridle. A side check bridle must have straps to keep the bit in place--on mine (big horse bridle) the straps were just 2 separate straps, one each side, sewn onto the crown of the bridle, it wasn't a separate headstall strap like an English double bridle would have for the bridoon bit.

With an overcheck bridle, the overcheck bit is not actually attached to the bridle, it is kept in place with the overcheck strap itself.

If you have a sidecheck bridle and want to use a separate check bit with it you have to have extra straps added to your bridle. A side check bridle must have straps to keep the bit in place--on mine (big horse bridle) the straps were just 2 separate straps, one each side, sewn onto the crown of the bridle, it wasn't a separate headstall strap like an English double bridle would have for the bridoon bit.

With an overcheck bridle, the overcheck bit is not actually attached to the bridle, it is kept in place with the overcheck strap itself.


----------



## Sandee (Jul 11, 2011)

I think you get the difference between side check bridle and overcheck bridle. The overcheck bridle (pieces) can be attached to the regular driving bit or to a seperate overcheck bit. An overcheck bit is usually a small little bar or piece of rubber or even rope that goes in the mouth first and then the regular bit goes in the mouth attached to bridle. The difference between attaching the overcheck to a seperate bit or to the regular driving bit is....an overcheck bit allows you to "check up" your horse without interfering with the bit that you will be asking him to "give to". When an overcheck is attached to the rein bit you are asking the horse to bring his neck up and put his head down with the same bit and sometimes it confuses the horse.

To use an overcheck bit you need an overcheck bridle as the overcheck goes thru opening on the top of the headstall ( to hold it in place) where the sidecheck goes thru rings on the side of the headstall.

Clear as mud - right.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 12, 2011)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Just asking if they operate different or not. I have a side check bridle but think the horse can perform better with an overcheck but a bit would be cheaper then buying a overcheck bridle.





Sandee said:


> To use an overcheck bit you need an overcheck bridle as the overcheck goes thru opening on the top of the headstall







Exactly. On overcheck bridle is just one that has loops on the crown for the overcheck to pass through. You must have one of those to use an overcheck regardless of whether you attach the overcheck to the driving bit or a separate overcheck bit.

If you're trying to do that cheaper, you can buy a new crownpiece and substitute it into your current bridle.

Leia


----------

